# carro a control remoto desde pc



## kevin5 (Jun 9, 2007)

hola soy unestudiante  de de electronica e informática y necesito hacer un carro a control remoto desde el computador y no tengo idea de como hacerlo pero mas que todo lo que necesito es la programacion en pascal para la interaccion con los puertos y como conectar el carrito al pc
si me pudieran hayudar se los agradeceria muchoooo¡¡¡¡¡¡
adios


----------



## Apollo (Jun 11, 2007)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El tema no tiene nada que ver con "Cuestiones elementales de Electrónica".
> 
> Mensaje reubicado.


----------



## chekel (Mar 11, 2010)

si tiene  que ver y mucho  dime las caracteristicas   de los circuitos que usas o diagramas para poder ayudarte  tengo varios proyectos  en codigos como .
 vb.net, netbeans, ruby, pascal, c++


----------

